
Computing vs. Computing + X - llimllib
http://www.amazon.com/gp/blog/post/PLNKJ4EHR75FBSRY
======
mwerty
Resonates with a blog posting by Scott Adams:
[http://dilbertblog.typepad.com/the_dilbert_blog/2007/07/care...](http://dilbertblog.typepad.com/the_dilbert_blog/2007/07/career-
advice.html)

------
greendestiny
This nothing to do with computing being less useful, its just that now
computing is so essential for other fields. If other courses want to have a
computing for X then go for it, it's not the problem of the Computer Science
department.

~~~
neilc
This reminds me of the need for math in the sciences and engineering vs. the
way math is studied at a typical math department. You need to know how to
_use_ calculus and differential equations to be an engineer, but you need to
understand the fundamental principles underlying those techniques to a much
greater degree as a math major (and as a math graduate student, even more so).

------
nazgulnarsil
i'd say for a startup founder it's more like computer + business + X

~~~
pchristensen
I think that's what most unsung "old guy" (35+) startups are - domain
knowledge that's impossible to get without a decade or so in the industry.
Targeted, valuable, higher odds of success.

